

Why “open always wins” isn’t the point - Isofarro
http://www.webdirections.org/blog/why-open-always-wins-isnt-the-point/

======
itsmequinn
The first assumption the author makes, that "1\. Everything Google does is
open (either because Gruber believes this a priori, or because Google says so
or someone somewhere believes this or something)" is missing the point. The
point, to me, is that Google is not entirely open and no one should expect
them to be as they are a for profit company. The problem is that Google tries
to create the perception in the public eye that they are open and create
products that are open and free when the reality is that they are an
advertising company, not a non-profit aid society.

